# Beretta 92 Pistols Test Quiz Questions - Final Questions



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course on Beretta 92 Pistols. I have now progressed on to the next firearm. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future. There are over 60 quiz questions that cover this course too. I have answered most of the required quiz questions but I am having some concerns related to some of the following quiz questions. Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have received conflicting answers. *These are the only remaing 6 quiz questions that I am having a problem with. *Thanks for your help.

Note #21. After firing the pistol, what returns the barrel and slide to their forward position? 
a)	The hammer spring strut 
b)	The locking block 
*C) The recoil spring *
d) None of the above

Note #24. The trigger bar spring should come out of the frame before or after the trigger bar itself? 
a*)	Before* 
b)	After

Not # 25. The ejector is held in place by how many pins? 
a)	1 
*b)	2* 
c)	3 
d)	4

Note #26. What locks the trigger pin in place? 
a)	The trigger 
b)	The trigger bar spring
c*)	The slide stop spring*
d)	The take down release spring

27. The ratio of the jump that is needed, from the end of the frame ramp to the beginning of the bottom (or start) of the barrel ramp (measured horizontally) compared to the distance from the end of the frame ramp to the bottom (or start) of the barrel ramp (measured vertically), is 
a)	2 to 1 
*b)	1.5 to 1* 
c)	2.5 to 1

Note #30. When pulling the trigger to fire the gun in single action, what pulls the sear out of engagement with the hammer? 
a)	The sear strut 
b)	The slide catch 
*c)	The trigger bar* 
d)	The hammer bushing

Thanks for your help!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

21. C
24. A
25. B
26. C
27. ?
30. C
I'm not 100% sure, but i gave it SHOT.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Parts breakdown-click on: http://stevespages.com/ipb-beretta-92.html

Here's the index page for parts-breakdowns of rifles, pistols, and shotguns. Click on: page7a

At the bottom of this page is a set of links to owners' manuals, US military manuals, books, magazines, and catalogs: page7

(No, I'm not that Steve. But I find myself using his resources at least once a month.)


----------



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Do you know the answer to quiz question #27 above? I cannot figure out the correct answer. Help!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope. I dunno nuttin' 'bout no Berettas.
(see my forum name, above)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

All I can tell you is question 27 is in a different league than the rest(i.e. beretta 101 vs. beretta 301). I'd stop by an old crusty gunsmith that has knowledge with 92's, or shoot beretta an email.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:watching:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tumbleweed


----------

